# Mandryka made me a Josquin fanboy & i hail his might and magic =music more so now



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This motets i had on at least on cd paul van nevel utopia triomphant blown me away, this cd is a most , all the gems are on this album, the ideal the precious the priceless motets, the utter best kaviar of renaissancee of the franco-flemish , english and italian.

Que habitat his so hmmmm... just woaw, im speechless and breathless, i feel like crying of joy, this music is god approved and deprofundis caution it too, probably Jesus like it too , if you beleive in him.

I swear even if your not supposed to but please in your prayer ask the lord oh lord all mighty king of kings do you like this music , because im playing it for both of us(you se the picture), there no blasphemy here :angel:

Hail Paul van Nevel may god bless this man not once but twice, because i bless him , mister your a great man(monsieur vous êtes un grand homme). :tiphat:

I would like to thank everyone of my friends follower benevolant friendly stranger, musicologist, audiophile, art lover, i send my distinguished regards sincerely mister Deprofundis.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Josquin never failed to amaze me. I rank him as my top 3 composers of all time, together with Mozart and Brahms.

He was indeed the one who made me fall in love with Renaissance music. When I was still struggling to develop a taste for the music of this period - by surveying the outputs of Palestrina (who I am still quite lukewarm to), Lassus, and Victoria, I stumbled upon Josquin's *Stabat Mater*.

My reaction to the piece, pretty much the same as other pieces of him that I discovered later, was like I was not listening to the sound, but rather to a beam of light from the sky. Emotionally, it is one of the most serene yet painful things I've ever known of.






Then came the *Qui habitat*, the motet for 24 voices you mentioned. I was almost frozen by how such complex music could communicate a sincere, unearthly joy. The only thing that ever came close was the final movement of Mozart's Jupiter.

There are more masses, motets, and chansons waiting for you! Good luck with that.

The man was pretty amazing, wasn't he? He was known and revered through his first name only(Josquin of Prez). That tells you a lot about how he was respected in his time.


----------

